# Quick wheel question!



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey fellas,

My wife's car needs some new tires and I found a deal on some C6 A6 wheels. I just want to make sure they will fit her 99' 2.8 Quattro. 
They are the stock 7 spokes w/ 225/55/16 tires and a 45 offset. Will they work?


----------



## 01_Audi_WI (Mar 28, 2010)

that would work just fine, stock have an offset of 45 so your good to go


----------

